# Bow Square??



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

you best bet is to spend a couple dollars and just buy one, you'll have a hard time making everything square and unless you have an aluminum square your square will be to heavy for the string...


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

I glued part of an arrow into one end of a 9" (or any convenient lenght...the longer the better) half round oak moulding so that the nock would stick out about 3/4". In the other end of the wood I tapped a 10-32 thread to accept a thumb screw who's head is on the same side as the nock. To use you simply nock the arrow as usual then adjust the thumb screw till it contacts your string on either the top or bottom. You then move to the opposite end and adjust. Continue alternating untill the thumb screw touches the string on both the top and the bottom and you will have your arrow perfectly square to the string. The neet thing about this set-up is that is extremely accurate. In my case the rest is 6" from the string and the thumb screw does an 18" sweep so there is a 3 to 1 magnification....in other words, if the screw is touching on the bottom but .03" away at the top, your nock point is .01" high. Another way I've used this tool (and probably the smartest) is to lock down the thumb screw with a jam nut to record the loop position on a perfectly tuned bow. It now becomes a verticle tune gage that can be used after a loop, center serving, or string change, to get you back to where you were.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bought one at wal-mart for $6. IMHO they are too cheap to not just buy one.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

neo71665 said:


> Bought one at wal-mart for $6. IMHO they are too cheap to not just buy one.


exactly.


----------



## hog7 (Oct 20, 2010)

Vortex69 said:


> I glued part of an arrow into one end of a 9" (or any convenient lenght...the longer the better) half round oak moulding so that the nock would stick out about 3/4". In the other end of the wood I tapped a 10-32 thread to accept a thumb screw who's head is on the same side as the nock. To use you simply nock the arrow as usual then adjust the thumb screw till it contacts your string on either the top or bottom. You then move to the opposite end and adjust. Continue alternating untill the thumb screw touches the string on both the top and the bottom and you will have your arrow perfectly square to the string. The neet thing about this set-up is that is extremely accurate. In my case the rest is 6" from the string and the thumb screw does an 18" sweep so there is a 3 to 1 magnification....in other words, if the screw is touching on the bottom but .03" away at the top, your nock point is .01" high. Another way I've used this tool (and probably the smartest) is to lock down the thumb screw with a jam nut to record the loop position on a perfectly tuned bow. It now becomes a verticle tune gage that can be used after a loop, center serving, or string change, to get you back to where you were.


Do you have any photos


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

hog7 said:


> Do you have any photos


Will try to get some pics in here tomorro.....she's not purdy, but she's extremely accurate!!!


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Is it tomorro yet ;-).......here ya go.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

keith2010 said:


> I was looking for ideas for making my own bow square. I'd like to know what everyone on here does. if anyone has any pics or suggestions i'll appreciate it.


I made this square out of 3mm aluminium 10yrs. ago with cutouts for fletches etc. still use it occasionally .


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait until after deer season, and wal-mart will put all of their archery stuff on clearance. It can't be that much for a square? I think I only gave 10 or so dollars for mine at a pro shop. Unless you are real bored? lol


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

bhuntin said:


> Wait until after deer season, and wal-mart will put all of their archery stuff on clearance. It can't be that much for a square? I think I only gave 10 or so dollars for mine at a pro shop. Unless you are real bored? lol


I purchased mine too, but sometimes it is more about makin your own than money.


----------



## bj548807 (Aug 16, 2010)

Both of those are awesome ideas. I have a couple busted arrows that i'm going to try to make one like that with. Again awesome idea


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

tiuser said:


> I purchased mine too, but sometimes it is more about makin your own than money.


That, and also the fact that you know whay you've got. If you have one of the cheap blue anodized units, I recomend checking it with a master square. The one I had was not square. I believe that when they stamped in the lines it was not held under enough pressure and the material stretched in that area causing the out of square condition. Not sayin there all out of square but it sure can't hurt to check.


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

The one I got from wal-mart this year is terrible piece of "----" I am going to try to modify it and make it better.


----------



## hog7 (Oct 20, 2010)

Vortex69 said:


> Is it tomorro yet ;-).......here ya go.


Thank you:smile:


----------

